

Screenshot Claims To Show Off The Coming Windows 8.1 Start Menu - peterkchen
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/13/screenshot-claims-to-show-off-the-coming-windows-8-1-start-menu/

======
brownbat
I can see what Microsoft is driving at. This pops up a tiny version of the
home screen, as if to say, "see, this isn't so bad, is it?"

Originally I hated the Win 8 approach. But I've begrudgingly come around to
full screen launching with fat, easy to mash buttons. (er, tiles, sure.)

If Microsoft had just expanded the start menu by an inch or so every edition,
they might have eased everyone into a home screen without any protests.

~~~
byoung2
Big tiles are useless on a non touchscreen desktop, so I installed a free app
to bring the start menu back.

~~~
brownbat
It's true that most people don't like them, but I don't think it's true that
their only use is for touchscreens.

See Fitt's Law:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fitts's_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fitts's_law)

------
djent
I usually type so fast, that that start menu just flashes on the screen.
Example: I'll press the Windows key on my keyboard, type "aur" (for Firefox
Aurora) and then hit enter. Aurora is the first search result, and starts up,
bringing me back to the Desktop view. All that within 1/3 of a second. I
haven't even upgraded to Windows 8.1 because I _don 't_ want a start button on
my task bar.

